# Bored Bored Bored



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Come on then, someone cheer me up....


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Come on then, someone cheer me up....


my wife is 100% sound advice 99% sound 1% advice


----------



## dzdoc (Oct 26, 2008)

*Me too.*



Andy Capp said:


> Come on then, someone cheer me up....


Since I am not there yet. Let me know what you do like and you don't like about Dubai. It seems from this thread that you guys all have a good time but I know that can't be true all the time.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Virtual Bubblewrap - Pop Now! Pop bubble wrap online - since 1996

Well popping Bubblewrap always cheers me up...but then again i'm easily amused.


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Come on then, someone cheer me up....


I took my wife out at the weekend........... One punch.......absolute beauty!

I'm here all week....

Ricardo


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

A gorgeous young redhead goes into the doctor's office and claims that her body hurts wherever she touches it.

"Impossible!" says the doctor. "Show me."

The redhead takes her finger, pushes on her left knee and screams in pain. Then she pushes her elbow and screams in even more. She pushes her stomach and screams and then she pushes her ankle and screams even louder. Everywhere she touched made her scream.

The doctor said, "You're not really a redhead, are you?

"Well, no" she said, "I'm actually a blonde."

"I thought so," the doctor said. "Your finger is broken."


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

man walks into a bar - ouch ? A sniper wouldnt even take my wife out ? What are the 3 rings when you want to get married ? 1 engagement ring 2 wedding ring 3 the suffering ? Sorry im bored in traffic jam i just want to stop the hurt


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Come on then, someone cheer me up....


Every mans dream!

Daughter on the cover of Vogue, son on the cover of sports mag, mistress on the cover of Playboy and the wife on the cover of missing persons!


Ricardo


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

ricardo blue said:


> Every mans dream!
> 
> Daughter on the cover of Vogue, son on the cover of sports mag, mistress on the cover of Playboy and the wife on the cover of missing persons!
> 
> ...


where is this thread going
A woman walks into the Post Office to buy stamps for her Christmas cards. 

"What denomination?" asks the clerk. 

"Oh, good heavens! Have we come to this?" said the woman. "Well, give me 50 Baptist and 50 Catholic and one Methodist

one for the ladies

How can you tell if a man is lying? 
His lips are moving


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

irishxpat said:


> where is this thread going
> A woman walks into the Post Office to buy stamps for her Christmas cards.
> 
> "What denomination?" asks the clerk.
> ...


lol

man goes to the Dr's with a hearing problems, Doctor says..can you describe the symptoms?" Man says..Homer's a big fat lazy bloke and Marge has blue hair!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

An Arab diplomat visiting the US for the first time was being wined and dined by the State Department. The Grand Emir was unused to the salt in American foods (french fries, cheeses, salami, anchovies ets) and was constantly sending his man-servant Abdul to fetch him a glass of water. 

Time and again, Abdul would scamper off and return with a glass of water, but then came the time when he returned empty-handed. 

'Abdul, you son of an ugly camel, where is my water??' demanded the Grand Emir. 

'One thousand pardons, O Illustrious One,' stammered the wretched Abdul, 'white man sit on well.'


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

andy capp said:


> an arab diplomat visiting the us for the first time was being wined and dined by the state department. The grand emir was unused to the salt in american foods (french fries, cheeses, salami, anchovies ets) and was constantly sending his man-servant abdul to fetch him a glass of water.
> 
> Time and again, abdul would scamper off and return with a glass of water, but then came the time when he returned empty-handed.
> 
> ...


psml!!! :d:d:d:d


----------



## Hiphopapotamus (Nov 3, 2008)

Gordon Brown has said that he was horrified by Baby P.

He's going to stick to apple juice from now on.


----------



## dubaivillas (Nov 24, 2008)

Good Time... But without Wifes


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Come on then, someone cheer me up....


If you want a laugh then look at the thread "what to wear on a safari?" I couldn't stop laughing throughout it - Some people ehh


----------



## ricardo blue (Jun 6, 2007)

Andy Capp said:


> Come on then, someone cheer me up....


Q: Whats the difference between a magicians wand and a policeman's truncheon?

A: A magician uses his wand for performing cunning stunts!


----------

